# The Matrix 4: So steht es um ein Comeback von Agent Smith



## AndreLinken (23. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: So steht es um ein Comeback von Agent Smith* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: So steht es um ein Comeback von Agent Smith*


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2020)

Schade, das gibt einen kleinen Dämpfer.


----------



## Cobar (23. Januar 2020)

Sehr schade, denn ich fand Agent Smith als Gegenspieler sehr passend.
Dagegen weiß ich nicht einmal mehr, wer oder was der Merowinger überhaupt war, der jetzt offenbar zum neuen Bösewicht werden soll. So interessant fand ich den also wohl nicht. Ich bin bisher allerdings auch insgesamt noch nicht so überzeugt von einem neuen Matrix Film. So eine Wirkung wie der erste Teil wird der Film nie haben, er könnte aber mit etwas Glück doch noch etwas interessanter werden als die Teile 2 und 3, die ich nicht ganz so gut fand. Insgesamt sehe ich die Reihe als noch etwas zu overhyped an, nachdem sie nach dem ersten Teil so nachgelassen hat.
Aber solange ich ohne Erwartungen an den Film rangehe, werde ich vielleicht ja sogar positiv überrascht. Ging mir bei Aquaman auch so, obwohl ich da auch nichts erwartet hatte und der Film hat mich gut unterhalten.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2020)

Wer die Matrix Trilogie nur nach Ihren Unterhaltungswert beurteilt, hat nicht mitgekriegt, was die Trilogie ausmacht.

Szenen, Handlungen, Blickwinkel Motivationen - nahezu alles, was in den Filmen vorkommt, findet sich an anderer Stelle gespiegelt oder verdreht wieder. zB daß Smith sagt, die Menschheit sei wie ein Virus und in M2+3 ist er selbst zu diesem Virus geworden.
oder die Paketannahme, die in allen drei Teilen ähnlich, aber doch unterschiedlich vorkommt (Morpheus' Telefon, Smiths Ohrstöpsel, Der Löffel vom "Es gibt keinen Löffel" Kind)

Hier geht's zum Kaninchenbau - manchmal doch ein wenig überzogen, aber durch die pure Masse an ähnlichen/gespiegelten Elementen zeigt, daß da auf jeden Fall ein System hinter steckt.
=> Matrix deconstructed - Einleitung

Und darauf könnte man durchaus eine Geschichte aufbauen, die von derselben Qualität ist und diese Spiegelungen einfach weitertreibt - auch wenn das an der Oberfläche der klassische "M2+3 waren nicht real" Trick wäre.

Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit, das weiter auszuführen, werde ich aber im Verlauf der nächsten Tage nachholen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2020)

Hier nun eine möglicher Plot von Matrix 4, der zu dem bisher Gesehenen passt: 
...

Moment. Was ist denn das bisher Gesehene?
Bei Matrix eben nicht nur der "Terminator" Abklatsch mit Platos Höhlengleichnis vermixt, sondern mehr.

Kurz und knapp:
Die Matrix Trilogie beschreibt als Metapher den Kampf eines Bewußtseins.
Unterteilt in die klassische Dreieinigkeit Körper, Geist und Seele erleben wir Zion, die Matrix und "die orange Bewußtseinsebene", die Neo in M3 erreicht hat.
Zum Schluß bringt Neo dieses Trio durch sein Opfer in Einklang und das Schlußbild zeigt einen Rasen unter strahlend blauem Himmel mit orangem Sonnenaufgang - alle repräsentierenden Farben in einem Bild.

As happy as a happy end can be.


Doch zurück zum ersten Teil: Was wollte Smith denn eigentlich?
Er hat's ja Morpheus gesagt: Die Zugriffscodes zum Zentralrechner in Zion


Kommen wir jetzt zu etwas völlig anderem:
Smith kommt als Virus zurück. Er attackiert Neo, doch dieser kann sich wehren.
Am Schluß läßt er sich von Smith übernehmen.


Kommen wir jetzt zu etwas völlig anderem:
Was ist denn Neos Aufgabe?
Laut der Maschinen: Zur Quelle zurück zu kehren.
Wie soll das vor sich gehen?
Neo wird vor eine Entscheidung gestellt. Die Freie Wahl ist wichtig für das Funktionieren der Matrix.


Kommen wir jetzt noch kurz zu dem Punkt, daß es zu sehr vielen Punkten Spiegelungen innerhalb der Handlung gibt und mit diesem Wissen im Hinterkopf geht's dann in meine Idee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem der Maschinen ist es, daß die Menschen die Wahl haben müssen.
Aber wieso nicht diese Wahl beeinflussen?
Das tun sie ja bereits mit der Legende des Auserwählten.

Warum das Ganze nicht noch eskalieren?
Warum nicht für Neos "falsche "Wahl noch ein Extra Szenario erstellen, in dem er in der Meinung, das Richtige zu tun, genau das tut, was die Maschinen wollen?
Was, wenn Smith in Kampf auf dem Platz nach dem Orakel doch als Virus in Neo zurück geblieben ist, der diesem nur oberflächlich widerstehen konnte?
Vielleicht wurde Smith auch von der Matrix benutzt oder gar genau so programmiert und ist gar nicht in seinem eigenen Auftrag unterwegs.
Vielleicht ist Neo durch die Infizierung von Smith zu dem Virus geworden, der während M2+3 vor seinem geistigen Auge ein Szenario durchspielt, das in der realen Welt den Rechner von Zion hackt? (Ein Zion, das wir in den Filmen noch nicht gesehen haben)?

Dieser Idee zufolge müsste M4 erklären, wie die Maschinen Neo eine "übergestülpte" Matrix mit Zion inkl. untergejubelt haben und dann geht es weiter damit, daß der Heuptrechner von Zion zerstört wurde und was sich daraus für Komplikationen ergeben. Man hätte dadurch auch völlig freie Hand, wen man noch in die Geschichte integriert und wen nicht, da M2+3 ja real gar nicht passiert wären.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Januar 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Sehr schade, denn ich fand Agent Smith als Gegenspieler sehr passend.
> Dagegen weiß ich nicht einmal mehr, wer oder was der Merowinger überhaupt war, der jetzt offenbar zum neuen Bösewicht werden soll. So interessant fand ich den also wohl nicht.



Ja, Agent Smith war ein sehr eindrucksvoller Bösewicht...ich werde sein "Mr.Anderson" vermissen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XooISvoZ_rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Merowinger bzw. der Franzose hatte auch nur wenig Screentime gegenüber dem Hauptcast und kam ein wenig "blass" rüber.
Andererseits kann ich mich noch lebhaft an seine bessere Hälfte Persephone, gespielt von Monica Bellucci erinnern...


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2020)

Smith war schon ne coole Figur ja


----------

